# .45acp self-defense JHP's



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

I read something about .45acp ammo on another forum, can't remember where.

It said that the 230gr. JHP is on the heavy side of the spectrum, while the 117gr. Aguila JHP bullet is on the light side of the spectrum.

It stated that whenever you get close to one side or the other of the spectrum you lose effectivness.

The author said that the 165gr. to 185gr. bullets were the optimum for the .45acp in self-defense loads because of the increased fps and ft/lbs of energy in JHP.

I have recovered some 230 JHP's from Remington UMC Yellow Box and they didn't expand at all! They looked like they were taken out of the casing w/ a pair of pliers, lol.

I then fired some 185gr. JHP Winchester Silvertips & they mushroomed perfectly everytime. Go figure.

Anyone else hear this theory?

Thankx alot,


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think 230 gr is ideal for the 45 ACP myself...

As for expansion - try a different round. I like WInchester SXT as a carry round for the .45


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

The 230gr hard ball is what the gun was designed to shoot. Now there are heavier and lighter grain bullets that shoot well in it. There is different style bullets for different jobs. I use a 180 to 200gr LSWC bullet for all around shooting. They expand as good as any hollow point if you would want to use them for protection. The wife uses the 175gr Glazers in hers, and I use lswc's in mind. If you can hit what you are aiming at with a 45 it's going down or around. It's a man stopper for sure.


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

Camo Cowboy, I too like the SXT's in all my Government length .45's, they always penetrate and expand nicely in media and wet-pack. For any .45 with a barrel shorter than 4" I use Speer Gold Dot 200 grn. +P's. I noticed that my shorter guns don't provide the expansion I like with the 230's but loads within the 185 - 200 grain range perform alot better out of the 3 - 4" barrels. Just my own preference by what I've seen from my "backyard" tests. You can find some very good data on the subject at the following site:
http://www.firearmstactical.com/tactical.htm


----------



## Ala Dan (May 11, 2006)

I have become a big fan of Hornadys 200 grain .45 caliber
JHP T.A.P. ammo~! I also use a lot of Federal 230 grain
Hydra-Shok's JHP's; as well as Winchester's 185 grain
Silver-Tip JHP's. Different use's in different weapons, I
guess?


----------

